# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  eFöli

## kuukanko

Turun kaupunginhallitus päätti 1.6. eFöli-hankkeesta, jossa linjalle 1 tulee sähköbusseja. Sähköbussien hankinta on nyt käynnistynyt.

Linja 1 siirtyy TuKL:n liikennöitäväksi 1.10.2016, kun nykyinen liikennöintisopimus päättyy. Kokopäivävuoroihin tulee yhteensä 6 12-metristä sähköbussia, minkä vuoksi vuoroväli tihennetään 20 minuutista 15 minuuttiin (nykyinen vuoroväli perustuu telibusseihin). Samalla perusreitti siirretään satamasta Huolintakadulle (laivojen kulkuaikoina sinne liikennöidään sataman kautta). Vähintään yksi sähköbusseista on liikenteessä syksyllä 2016 ja kaikki 6 vuoden 2017 aikana. Sataman lisävuoroissa jatketaan edelleen perinteisillä dieselteleillä.

----------


## Eira

Tihennetäänkö samalla pyhäpäivien vuoroväli älyttömästä 35 minuutista ainakin 30 minuuttiin? Nykyiselläkin kalustomäärällä olisi 30 minuutin väli saavutettavissa liikennevaloetuuksin ja Kauppatorin seisonta-aikaa lyhentämällä.

----------

